# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Храму нужна помощь в уборке.

## *Алла*

Храму нужна помощь в уборке помещений. Желающим послужить прошу обращаться по телефону +79055448398 с уважением Санкиртана.

----------

